
Ask HN: What’s the best open source helpdesk? - buildbuildbuild
I’m on a sabbatical helping a nonprofit reign in their donor relations and volunteer email support.<p>Zendesk and the usual suspects are way out of their budget.<p>What are your recommendations for a user friendly open source helpdesk solution?<p>Bidirectional email support, SLAs, assignment, and prewritten responses are nice to haves.
======
dodgyb
Wikipedia has a useful comparison of issue-tracking systems, mostly IT focused
though:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_issue-
tracking_s...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_issue-
tracking_systems)

These might be closer to what you are looking for but I can't recommend them
because I haven't tried them. GPLi has my vote for tech support.

[http://osticket.com/](http://osticket.com/)

[https://zammad.org](https://zammad.org)

You could also consider a CMS (Wordpress, Drupal, etc.) help-desk plugin

